# Topics > Space > Spaceports >  SpaceX Starship offshore platform, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SpaceX

SpaceX Starship offshore platform on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk said SpaceX's offshore launch platform called 'Deimos' is under construction for launch next year"

by Kelsey Vlamis
May 30, 2021

----------

